# Dallas Fort Worth board members - come help rescue!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT needs foster homes!

If you have any interest, any curiosity, or would just like to sign up, please contact me. I can tell you all about the foster program. We need foster homes now, and summer is always busy for rescue groups.

If you have friends or family that love dogs, please pass on the message.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

bump

anyone at all interested?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you ever posted the need on the city-data forums? I don't think it's against the rules. Of course the rescue would have to screen responders.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Kimm, where would I find those?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

A year ago I sent the leadership of GRRNT a link to a student run radio station here in the metro that was broadcasting a public service announcement for fosters for the Cocker Spaniel Rescue group. The leadership team didn't bother to respond. The station is in Mesquite. You might research it (didn't retain the email, sorry) to see if this is something they might want to do now, since the need is so critical.


----------

